# Gutes Freeware Videoschnittprogramm



## renard (2. Oktober 2006)

Gibt es ein gutes Videoschnittprogramm, das als Freeware oder Open Source Sache kommt?

Danke fuer Eure Hilfe!


----------



## axn (2. Oktober 2006)

Schon hier hinein geschaut? Da stehen einige drin. 

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (2. Oktober 2006)

Avid DV Free ist wohl der Einstieg ins professionelle Lager ohne Kosten.
Aber bitte nicht hauen, ist kein Klick&Run-Programm 

mfg chmee

Nachtrag: In der VideoFAQ ist eine lange Liste an Freeware.


----------

